# Ariens Pro 13 hp, throttle will not turn Snow blower off?



## Winter (Dec 30, 2013)

My throttle works for high speed but yesterday when I went to shut off motor it just kept idling. I had to put full choke to shut down engine?
What is the problem? I see linkage moving maybe need adjustment on the stop screw?


----------



## Zedhead (Jan 1, 2016)

Check the kill wire, it might have wiggled loose


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

When you put the throttle all the way down it makes contact (or should) with the green wire that runs to a ground point. If the wire is not touching the throttle lever or is not grounded on the other end it won't be able to ground out the ignition........


----------



## Winter (Dec 30, 2013)

*Engine will not shut off*



bad69cat said:


> When you put the throttle all the way down it makes contact (or should) with the green wire that runs to a ground point. If the wire is not touching the throttle lever or is not grounded on the other end it won't be able to ground out the ignition........


 I will try looking at it again and see thanks
Will let you know


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

The wire is usually green but can be white or black too.

In the photo, red arrow is the "switch" that makes contact and grounds out the ignition coil.

The yellow arrow is the ground wire running down to a screw terminal where it meets with the other wire, blue arrow that runs under the flywheel to the ignition coil.

If any of the wiring comes loose of gets cut then it can't be grounded and will not stop the engine.
If any of the wires get nicked and or grounded then the engine won't have spark and will not start.


----------



## Zedhead (Jan 1, 2016)

Sometimes a little corrosion occurs and the throttle lever doesn't make good contact. A few up and downs can sometimes cure it. But should be addressed with a good cleaning.


----------



## Winter (Dec 30, 2013)

*kill switch*



Zedhead said:


> Sometimes a little corrosion occurs and the throttle lever doesn't make good contact. A few up and downs can sometimes cure it. But should be addressed with a good cleaning.


 I will try what you said thanks!


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

_It starts fine but will not shut off? So maybe green wire lose? If I push the throttle down it moves the wire I see. Should I just move the wire by hand to see if shuts off?

_Not so much loose as disconnected or broken. Maybe a photo would help.


----------



## Winter (Dec 30, 2013)

*switch*



Kiss4aFrog said:


> The wire is usually green but can be white or black too.
> 
> In the photo, red arrow is the "switch" that makes contact and grounds out the ignition coil.
> 
> ...


 Fixed it as maybe rust or ice on switch thanks!


----------



## Winter (Dec 30, 2013)

*switch*



Kiss4aFrog said:


> _It starts fine but will not shut off? So maybe green wire lose? If I push the throttle down it moves the wire I see. Should I just move the wire by hand to see if shuts off?
> 
> _Not so much loose as disconnected or broken.Maybe a photo would help.


Fixed it as maybe rust or ice on switch thanks!


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Good to hear. Too nice a machine to be having issues. :wavetowel2:


----------

